# Entro i due giorni lavorativi successivi dal ritiro



## ..ed..

Comment le traduire?
*Consegna:Entro i due giorni lavorativi successivi dal ritiro.*

_Livraison : ans les deux jours de travail suivants la date dans laquelle la marchandise est rétirée._

_Livraison : ans les deux jours de travail suivants le retirement de la marchandise._


----------



## asp44

Livraison dans les deux jours ouvrables suivant le retrait de la marchandise

J'espère avoir été utile


----------



## itka

_*D*ans les deux jours ouvrables suivant le retrait de la marchandise._
Ma devo dire che non capisco bene la frase. 
Se c'è una consegna, chi è che fa il ritiro ? Mi sembra che l'uno escludesse l'altro...
Di solito, c'è una consegna a casa o si va a ritirare la merce da se stesso ? No ?


----------



## asp44

en effet, en traduisant je me suis dit la même chose, il y a quelque chose qui cloche...


----------



## Necsus

"Successivi _*d*al_ ritiro"?


----------



## ..ed..

itka said:


> _*D*ans les deux jours ouvrables suivant le retrait de la marchandise._
> Ma devo dire che non capisco bene la frase.
> Se c'è una consegna, chi è che fa il ritiro ? Mi sembra che l'uno escludesse l'altro...
> Di solito, c'è una consegna a casa o si va a ritirare la merce da se stesso ? No ?


 
Il trasportatore "ritira" la merce presso il deposito del venditore e la "consegna" al cliente qualche giorno dopo averla ritirata. Quindi, con la frase citata devo specificare al cliente quando gli sarà consegnata la merce e cioè due giorni dopo il ritiro (cioè a partire *dal* ritiro).


----------



## Necsus

..ed.. said:


> Il trasportatore "ritira" la merce presso il deposito del venditore e la "consegna" al cliente qualche giorno dopo averla ritirata. Quindi, con la frase citata devo specificare al cliente quando gli sarà consegnata la merce e cioè due giorni dopo il ritiro (cioè a partire *dal* ritiro).


Certo, con _'a partire'_ è giusto '*dal* ritiro', ma se lo fai reggere da _'successivi'_ direi proprio che è comunque '*al* ritiro'.


----------

